# Looking to retire in Cyprus.



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

We have switched our plans to retire in Spain to Cyprus......suppose I should change my username as well 
We are looking for a quiet location away from the hustle and bustle , it that's possible nowadays.
Looking eventually to buy a property but initially rent. 
I remember in the past there were a lot of issues around ownership , are these still something to be concerned with today?
What is the trend with property prices at the moment?
Any good suggestions regarding legal advice about property transactions and moving there?
Thank you you in anticipation


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Spanishwish

Although the Cyprus government has made some changes to the law to protect the rights of property buyers there are still potential problems in Cyprus if you buy a property without a clean Title Deed.

(The latest figures I have report 70,000 properties that have yet to be issued with Title Deeds due to developers debts. And there are others that cannot be issued with Title Deeds due to serious planning infringements. You do not legally own a property until its Title Deed has been registered in your name.)

As for legal advice I suggest you contact one of the lawyers on the list published by the British High Commission in Nicosia.

Property prices in most areas are rising, but their still well below prices when the bubble burst in 2007/8, particularly in the tourist areas

I've published a buyer's checklist that will help you.

The most important bits of advice I can give you is do not part with any money or sign any agreements without taking advice from an independent lawyer - and restrict your search to properties with full and clean Title Deeds.

Regards,


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

Nigel
Much appreciated . this is exactly the type of useful information we are looking for.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

You're welcome Spanishwish.

Another piece of advice if your looking to retire here is buy in a residential area rather than a tourist area. Take time to look around the island to find somewhere that's suitable for yourself - don't rush into buying something that you may later regret.

And do your homework.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want to be away from the hustle and bustle there are plenty of nice properties in villages within short drives of Paphos, Limassol etc. 
Certainly as Nigel said stay away from the tourist areas as properties are more expensive.


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

Many thanks for the advice all.


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

mushmonster said:


> Hi Spanishwish. I just wondered why you decided to switch your plans because I am planning to move to Spain!


A couple of reasons ....after some research it appears to be a lot better regarding pensions et al and we had a very dear and trustworthy friend who loved the place but has sadly passed away recently .....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Spanishwish said:


> A couple of reasons ....after some research it appears to be a lot better regarding pensions et al and we had a very dear and trustworthy friend who loved the place but has sadly passed away recently .....


Yes Cyprus is a very good option for taxation of pensions etc. Also if you are in receipt of government pensions you will be entitled to free (almost) healthcare. 
Make sure you get a form S1 from the DWP so you can get your medical card.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mushmonster said:


> Hi Spanishwish. I just wondered why you decided to switch your plans because I am planning to move to Spain!
> 
> Why do you display the flag of the Republic of Cyprus when you are in the illegally occupied North?


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

Veronica said:


> mushmonster said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you display the flag of the Republic of Cyprus when you are in the illegally occupied North?
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Spanishwish said:


> Veronica said:
> 
> 
> > OOPs , Thanks for pointing out Veronica.
> ...


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Spanishwish said:


> Another question , what are local medical insurance costs like ?


.

There are several companies providing medical insurance - I'm with with Universal Life. You can see their rates by clicking here.

A couple of other companies - Trust Insurance and Atlantic Insurance.

I suggest you contact these (and others) for competitive quotes.

Regards,


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

Cheers Nigel ....will check those out .


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

Veronica said:


> If you want to be away from the hustle and bustle there are plenty of nice properties in villages within short drives of Paphos, Limassol etc.
> Certainly as Nigel said stay away from the tourist areas as properties are more expensive.


Cheers all......I know some of them have been mentioned but can someone please mention the more convenient ones again . 
We have a little dog who will be coming with us .....I believe we have done all the chipping and health checks but any tips on this would also be appreciated .


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you had the rabies vaccination carried out for your dog? This is an absolute necessity and from memory takes about 3 months to take effect, after which the details are entered onto your dogs passport by your vet. Its not a requirement but I would also advise on having the inoculation for Canine Leishmans disease which is a very nasty debilitating disease passed on by the bite of sand flies. Not common but it is around. You will also need a fit to fly certificate issued by your vet which can only be done within 3 days of air travel, after which the certificate expires.


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

JonandGaynor said:


> Have you had the rabies vaccination carried out for your dog? This is an absolute necessity and from memory takes about 3 months to take effect, after which the details are entered onto your dogs passport by your vet. Its not a requirement but I would also advise on having the inoculation for Canine Leishmans disease which is a very nasty debilitating disease passed on by the bite of sand flies. Not common but it is around. You will also need a fit to fly certificate issued by your vet which can only be done within 3 days of air travel, after which the certificate expires.


Much appreciated


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The Turkish army for starters, and as a reminder take a check back to 1974 and the events in Cyprus then. Why do you think only Turkey recognises the occupied territories?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> The Turkish army for starters, and as a reminder take a check back to 1974 and the events in Cyprus then. Why do you think only Turkey recognises the occupied territories?


I have banned mushmonster as he is giving misleading information despite having been warned several times


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Spanishwish
My husband is Irish and we just retired here. Lived in apartment in Nicosia for about a year. Now have bought house between Larnaca and Limassol. If the house has title it is a very straightforward procedure. Good idea to rent and see which area you like. We too went for peace and quiet and a nice garden project!
Most people speak English so my husband who does not speak Greek, is managing perfectly well. We find plenty to do and although we could have retired in Ireland which we love, the sun and the light of Cyprus won the day!
All the best with your plans and hope to bump into you when you are finally here.
Mary


----------



## Spanishwish (Jun 9, 2015)

MaryAndreou said:


> Hi Spanishwish
> My husband is Irish and we just retired here. Lived in apartment in Nicosia for about a year. Now have bought house between Larnaca and Limassol. If the house has title it is a very straightforward procedure. Good idea to rent and see which area you like. We too went for peace and quiet and a nice garden project!
> Most people speak English so my husband who does not speak Greek, is managing perfectly well. We find plenty to do and although we could have retired in Ireland which we love, the sun and the light of Cyprus won the day!
> All the best with your plans and hope to bump into you when you are finally here.
> Mary


Mary
Many thanks for the wonderful reply.....the garden project sounds idyllic


----------

